# New Project for Milbro Pro Shot UK



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi have been working on this new range of catapults for a good few week the aluminium catapult its not completely finished yet but it will give you a fell for were we are going hope you like it the Elite range will all be one off catapults that come fitted with 6mm sq Black elastic. Also there is a Black Ali CHILBRO this will be sent with the Brass one when its sent on the pass round in the USA

View attachment 6209
hope you like them


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Love them they will be nice and light but strong, i love that clibro, i like to use the small tubes, jeff


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

both of em lookin good to me


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Both look great Pete, best of luck with them, really like the Chillbro







...excellent work on both...


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Pete are you saying we in the USA will get two to test?
Philly


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

philly said:


> Pete are you saying we in the USA will get two to test?
> Philly


Yes i think the light aluminium one may be better?but well wait and see


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

I like both of them, but the one with the holes looks great. I probably would even break down and buy one if I don't buy a straight regular old-school Milbro first.

I am also looking very forward to the release of your gang mould!


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Hogancastings said:


> Pete are you saying we in the USA will get two to test?
> Philly


Yes i think the light aluminium one may be better?but well wait and see
[/quote]

Excellent!!!, can't wait.
Philly


----------



## TastelikeSnozberries (Jul 16, 2010)

AWWW **** YEAH!!! I'm so excited to be the first one to test the aluminum chilbro


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi well here we have it THE FIRST EVER Milbro Pro Shot UK ELITE CATAPULT
The core is made from BS1490-1988 LM27 (CAST ALUMINIUM)
The over hall size of the core is the same as a traditional Milbro catapult with a section thickness of 7mm or 1/4"
The laminate wood handel is made from GREEN & BLACK Dymondwood with a Green fiber board between the metal slingshot and the laminate wood. The MOSAIC PINS that form part of thr handel are made from BRASS and have a 3 PLY COPPER CORE.
The Bonding agent we used is made in SHEFFIELD my home town and goes by the name of JURASSTIC (www.jurasstic.com)
This GLUE is out of this world.The Elite range will come fitted with 6mm black elastic bands and a soft leather pouch.
It is our intention to only make 2 off each type 1 in aluminium and 1 in Brass useing the same LAMINATE WOODS.
WE placed 9 holes in the forks each one to represent the so called life of a cat? this was my better halfs idear and who am i to disagree with her in doors WE HOPE YOU LIKE IT BTW i will be puting up a BRASS ELITE CATAPULT WITH A 
STABILISED CURLY BIRCH PURPLE HANDEL all been well tommorow THANK PETE
View attachment 6292
View attachment 6291


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Wow Pete, an other cracking slingshot, love it, jeff


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Looking good Pete


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

I do my best to be a moral man and live my life as Christ would see fit, but I am also honest enough to say that if you left that laying around with no one watching I'd remind you why the Milbro is the greatest POCKET slingshot of all time........

Pete that's a cracking catapult......would you please let me know either here or via PM what you are charging for one of these? You are one of the truly gifted makers and that is an absolutely amazing slingshot; one of the best I've ever seen.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Great looking slingshot Pete...hope it works out well for you. 
Can't wait to see how the Aluminum Chillbro does..


----------



## smitty (Dec 17, 2009)

Awesome slingshot !


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

jmplsnt said:


> I do my best to be a moral man and live my life as Christ would see fit, but I am also honest enough to say that if you left that laying around with no one watching I'd remind you why the Milbro is the greatest POCKET slingshot of all time........
> 
> Pete that's a cracking catapult......would you please let me know either here or via PM what you are charging for one of these? You are one of the truly gifted makers and that is an absolutely amazing slingshot; one of the best I've ever seen.


Hi let me put up the curly birch purple first then make you mind witch you like?







just got it tonight in brass ho boy this looks good








will post pictures tommorow .It is our plesure to make the first two ELITE CATAPULT ever made by us only to be made for sale on the Slingshot forum.
I would just like to thank my very good friend HARPS for all his help.i know he will say that his part was no big deal but trust me friend like this are hard to come bye
and his help was much appreciated by me and my boys chris and matt Thank you

h


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Didn't do anything, honestly Pete you give me way too much credit.


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

harpersgrace said:


> Didn't do anything, honestly Pete you give me way too much credit.


I told my lads you would say that? credit were credit due???


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

better pics please. how dare you make a thing like that and put up a lousy pic.... how dare you !


----------



## dhansen (Aug 31, 2010)

NoSugarRob said:


> better pics please. how dare you make a thing like that and put up a lousy pic.... how dare you !










post better pics. the last 2 are out of focus.


----------



## BaneofSmallGame (Sep 22, 2010)

Alright, call me crazy...these are beautiful slingshots, as all of yours are......in fact anything from hogans will be good. Yet, this idea is a little out of your element for these high end metal slingshots....BUT is there any possibility of you doing some sort of budget slingshot for all of us who got started because it's supposed to be the "poor man's shooting sport"









Seriously, it is one of the things you lack in your incredible array of fine products, something inexpensive that could be mass molded and basically made to work and last forever, no frills...

People may think I'm crazy for saying your slingshots are pricey, but although they are some of the best, with the value of the dollar they are up there....I don't know how you could drop the expenses of making a slingshot, but maybe going quite small with Aluminum, minimal branding, and little to no polishing should keep them down, am I correct in saying this??......I know nothing of casting

I feel there is a big market for a budget metal sling from a trusted maker.......I'm sure people will agree with me here, and I am not alone in saying I am ready and willing to help you out where I can.....









I look forward to your reply

Regards - John


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

well Pete does have a plain aluminum milbro that sells for 22 pounds or apx 33 dollars shipped to the US, a black coated sm Milligan for 32 pounds aprx 51 dollars, a traditional Milbro for 32 pounds or 51 dollars, and he also sold his Pocket Poacher II for 40 dollars shipped. Now believe me I know that that isn't cheap but I really don't know how Pete could make and ship (it cost me $12 dollars to ship a natural to the UK) them much cheaper, but I'm sure if it can be done Pete will find a way....but I will tell you that they are more than worth the money.


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

BaneofSmallGame said:


> Alright, call me crazy...these are beautiful slingshots, as all of yours are......in fact anything from hogans will be good. Yet, this idea is a little out of your element for these high end metal slingshots....BUT is there any possibility of you doing some sort of budget slingshot for all of us who got started because it's supposed to be the "poor man's shooting sport"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi JohnYOU ARE CRAZY







only jokeing. The curent economic climate is not totaly unique to the USA we are all having it hard and need to look at other ways of diversifying our business to making a living.I don,t under stand what you mean were you say that the catapults I think you are talking about the ELITE RANGE (only in words?) are out of our element?. Most of my cast aluminium standard range are no more expensive than the USA Vendors?
I do total agree with HARPS that the SHIPING cost from the uk can be a bit high but this is totaly out of my control as is the cost for post from the USA to UK but if i need to bye part for my catapults from the USA i do so fully aware of the costs involved.Only in the last 6 months we made a PPll in Brass for the self Bulid people and kept the price well down on sale in the vendor section for 40$ inc shiping
We made 50 and only sold 5 of these to people in the U S can you tell me why?. We read how people are in love with there DANG KUNG and how good they are ,we strive to be as good in every way we can as our chinese counter parts .Please do not be offended when i say yes i could make a real low budget cast metal catapult/slingshot but what about the other vendors?this would not be right as a large part of there family income is made from the sales they make thank Pete


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Pictures speak a thousand words,take away the haze and there's some quality slingshots there


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi Every one here we have them to look at both the Green& Black Dymondwood Elite Catapult with Aluminium core
and the Curly Birch Purple Elite Catapult with a Brass Core will put these up for sale in the vendor section on thursday with full shiping costs. hope you like them

View attachment 6301
View attachment 6302

GREEN & BLACK DYMONDWOOD ELITE CATAPULT

View attachment 6303
View attachment 6304

STABILIZED CURLY BIRCH PURPLE ELITE CATAPULT


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Hogancastings said:


> Hi Every one here we have them to look at both the Green& Black Dymondwood Elite Catapult with Aluminium core
> and the Curly Birch Purple Elite Catapult with a Brass Core will put these up for sale in the vendor section on thursday with full shiping costs. hope you like them
> 
> View attachment 6301
> ...


When a newbie, to build a collection, I bought a similar looking one from Bellsofhythe with horn (dark, basically black) on the handle. The machining on the edge of the holes was still there. Not very finished looking and the "horn" looked like plastic so much I thought I had been duped. It is horn but the extra cost for what looks like plastic was disappointing.

I like yours how you smoothed the edges of the holes.


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Rayshot said:


> Hi Every one here we have them to look at both the Green& Black Dymondwood Elite Catapult with Aluminium core
> and the Curly Birch Purple Elite Catapult with a Brass Core will put these up for sale in the vendor section on thursday with full shiping costs. hope you like them
> 
> View attachment 6301
> ...


When a newbie, to build a collection, I bought a similar looking one from Bellsofhythe with horn (dark, basically black) on the handle. The machining on the edge of the holes was still there. Not very finished looking and the "horn" looked like plastic so much I thought I had been duped. It is horn but the extra cost for what looks like plastic was disappointing.

I like yours how you smoothed the edges of the holes.
[/quote]

Hi from what i have seen out there no one takes the time to finish this type of catapult of right we buff and polish all our castings so the holes are smooth can i ask you how much you paid?


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Rayshot said:


> Hi Every one here we have them to look at both the Green& Black Dymondwood Elite Catapult with Aluminium core
> and the Curly Birch Purple Elite Catapult with a Brass Core will put these up for sale in the vendor section on thursday with full shiping costs. hope you like them
> 
> View attachment 6301
> ...


When a newbie, to build a collection, I bought a similar looking one from Bellsofhythe with horn (dark, basically black) on the handle. The machining on the edge of the holes was still there. Not very finished looking and the "horn" looked like plastic so much I thought I had been duped. It is horn but the extra cost for what looks like plastic was disappointing.

I like yours how you smoothed the edges of the holes.
[/quote]

I think thaat type of horn is compressed powded horn, homemade, like chip board in wood, i miite be wrong.


----------



## dannyboy (Mar 1, 2011)

They are right up my street 6 mm black square I'm at home already that would be an extension of my arm in 2 days
Very nice cattys I only use milbro shape Cattys even my ash natural is an egg cup and I only shoot with 6mm black elastic..


----------



## Pro-Shot (UK) Catapults (Apr 21, 2010)

Hogancastings said:


> Hi Every one here we have them to look at both the Green& Black Dymondwood Elite Catapult with Aluminium core
> and the Curly Birch Purple Elite Catapult with a Brass Core will put these up for sale in the vendor section on thursday with full shiping costs. hope you like them
> 
> View attachment 6301
> ...


Both up for sale NOW in the vendor section

thanks Pete


----------

